# Luftheber und sichere Pumpen für Schwimmteiche



## Kurt (19. Feb. 2012)

Hallo Jörg,

danke für die schnelle Antwort - nur, mein Pumpenschacht ist gleich neben dem Schwimmbereich und soviel ich weiß, dürfen in Österreich nur NiederVolt-Anschlüsse innerhalb von 5 m Abstand zum Teichbereich stehen oder Tauchpumpen im separaten Schacht.
Darum habe ich seit 8 Jahren nur noch mit 24 oder 12 V gearbeitet -  ich bin da meist SELF-Man und gehe lieber auf 'Nummer Sicher'. 

Wenns trotzdem nicht anders geht werde ich wohl eine Möglichkeit schaffen und dafür mindestens 5 m längeren Luftschlauch-Zubringer  in Kauf nehmen  müssen.

Schöne Grüße vom (auch Heuer nicht zugefrorenen) Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.:   dafür hat meiner mindestens 17 cm Eisschicht)


----------



## Joerg (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftheber Videos*

Kurt,
dass mit dem Niedervolt und 5m Abstand kann ich kaum glauben.
Ich dache immer D sei übermäßig geregelt. Für dich sollte es doch einfach sein, an eine andere Seite des Bodensees zu wechseln. 

Wie tief ist denn deine "Pumpenkammer" und welche Höhe ist zu überwinden?

Einen 5m Schlauch zu verlegen, sollte weniger ein Problem sein. Dann ist der "Lufterzeuger" auch etwas außerhalb der Hörweite.


----------



## Kurt (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftheber Videos*

Hallo Jörg,

ich habe ein paar dazu passende Passagen in Unterlagen gefunden, die nach DIN VDE 0100 Teil 702 wie folgt zusammenfassen - ich zitiere ohne Gewähr nur zur allgemeinen Info, daß es hier  Vorschriften aus dem Schwimmbadbereich gibt, die sich auch auf Schwimmteiche ableiten lassen:

durch die sehr gut elektrische Leitfähigkeit des Wassers in Punkto elektrischer Spannungsquellen ein erhöhtes Risiko besteht, gilt für den Schwimm(becken)-bereich (Bereich 0):
hier dürfen nur elektrische Verbraucher mit einer Gleichspannung von max. 30 Volt installiert sein. 
Seitlich davon im Abstand von 2 m (Bereich 1) dürfen nur für den 'Schwimmbadbereich' konstruierte, festinstallierte Geräte eingesetzt werden. Absicherung 30 mA unbedingt!!!
Erst ab einer Entfernung von 3,50 m zum Bereich 0 gelten keine besonderen Einschränkungen.

Pumpen nass aufgestellt:  außerhalb des Bereichs 0 im separaten Schacht mit 30 mA-Absicherung möglich.

Einbauteile aus Metall (Schweinwerfergehäuse, Einströmdüsen, Edelstahlleitern)  gehören geerdet!

In elektrischen Vorschriften sind die Ösis m.W. nach strenger wie in D - ohne FI darf hier niemand mehr was betreiben.  In D müssen Altbauten immer noch nicht nachgerüstet werden - mit teilweise schlimmen Folgen.

Zu dem Thema wäre ein Fachbeitrag im Basiswissen sicher für viele hilfreich. Einfach Fakten und Vorschriften - ohne große Diskussionen.  Vielleicht findet sich jemand, der sich da genügend auskennt.

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## Elfriede (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftheber Videos*

Hallo Kurt,

das leidige Stromproblem in Schwimmteichen kenne ich auch zur Genüge und bin deshalb immer auf der Suche nach 12/24 Volt - Geräten, Skimmer zum Beispiel.

Mir geht es nicht so sehr um die Vorschriften, die ja sowieso kaum oder gar nicht kontrolliert werden, sondern um Sicherheit. 

Bei mir kommen heuer erstmals zwei normale 230Volt Pumpen zum Einsatz und zwar in einer eigenen Pumpenkammer (Tonne) die jedoch auch nur in 1m Enfernung zum Teich vergraben ist. Bei der guten Leitfähigkeit des Wassers bietet diese separierte Unterbringung der Pumpen aber doch auch keinen wirklichen Schutz, auch wenn sie erlaubt ist, oder liege ich mit dieser Vermutung falsch?

Mehr zu diesem Thema zu erfahren wäre sicher für viele Teichbetreiber hilfreich.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftheber Videos*

Hallo Kurt,

wer am Teich was ohne FI betreibt ist selber Schuld. Das sollte das mindeste sein. 
Das betreiben einer 220V Pumpe im Filter nebendran (Bereich 1), ist dann ja problemlos möglich.
Auch eine nasse Aufstellung in einem extra Schacht ist erlaubt.

Wenn ich in der Badewanne sitze, sind die Vorschriften da aber nicht so streng. :?


----------



## Kurt (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftheber Videos*

Hallo Elfriede,

es geht glaub ich um die Distanz zur Erdung -  wenn der Pumpenschacht sauber geerdet ist - kommt der FI auf alle Fälle schneller zum abstellen als der Strom bis zur im Teich befindlichen Person gelangen kann.
Darum - je weiter der Pumpenschacht weg ist, desto besser.

Jörg,  bei mir ist leider der 3-Kammerfilter nur durch 20 cm Schachtwand und die Folie vom Schwimmbereich getrennt. Auch der Pumpenschacht (trocken) ist gleich anschließend.  Da will ich nix über 24 V.

SGvB Kurt

- und der wirklich Mutige testet den FI mit dem Föhn, wenn er in der Wanne sitzt  :-(


----------



## Joerg (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftheber Videos*

Hallo Kurt,
in einem trockenen Pumpenschacht steht die Pumpe doch nicht direkt im Wasser. 
Also nur das Laufrad bewegt das Wasser und die Elektrik bleibt trocken.

Bei einem Luftheber hab ich wegen dem Strom auch keine Probleme, da nur Luft ins Wasser einströmt. Den stromführenden Kompressor kann ich gut gegen das Erdreichh isolieren.


----------



## Kurt (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftheber Videos*

Hallo Jörg,
das Gerät versorge ich im Schacht, damit Wetter & Co ihm nichts anhaben kann - es soll richtig geerdet sein, damit der FI im Fehlerfall rechtzeitig spannungsfrei schalten kann.

Bei mir zählen nicht nur die Vorschriften - ich will mich sicher fühlen. Und d.h. jede Stromquelle über 24 V befindet sich außerhalb von 5 m vom Schwimmbereich.  Jedes Gerät hat auch einen Anschluss - ist der sicher gegen Spritzwasser? Auch wenn zufällig einer den Deckel des Schachtes nicht sauber geschlossen hat?

Ich stell mir immer vor, meine Enkelin badet und spritzt unbedacht durch die Gegend - oder jemand macht eine 'A...-Bombe'.  Das kommt vor - dazu ist es ein Schwimmteich!
In dem Punkt bin ich lieber etwas Feig 

SGvB
Kurt

P.S.:  Sollten wir das Thema nicht in einem anderen "Thema" weiterdiskutieren - damit das "luftheberprinzip" ungestört weiter untersucht werden kann?


----------



## Elfriede (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Luftheber Videos*

@ Kurt,

bei einem Luftheber hätte ich auch kein eingeschränktes Sicherheitsgefühl, sonst aber kann ich Deine Sorge gut verstehen, denn auch bei mir geht es um eine Enkelin, die ich keiner noch so geringen Gefährdung aussetzen möchte.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

